# if you could bring back an original body style



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just been looking at the BMW CSL pictures and added a reply but then it got me thinking, If you could bring back a classic body style with the most up to date technology then which car would be your choice ?

Original boty styles:

BMW CSL, 
BMW E30,
Audi Quattro,
MK1 & MK2 Ford Escort,
MK2 Jaguar,
Lotus Sunbeam,
Vauxhall Chevette,
Vauxhall Firenza,
Saab 900
Peugeot 205 GTI

I think it would be great to see them back on the road again


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mk2 Jag,

Just gorgeous.

Andy.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think for me, it would have to be a BMW 635CSi with current gen M3 running gear


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I always liked the aircooled VWs

The split window vans would look great back on the road and also the 1600 fastbacks or squarebacks would also be a great sight


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh and 70s and 80s Honda Civics and Preludes too


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

How about the Triumph Stag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

for me it would have to be an opel manta with a big aussie 5.7 or 6.0 litre engine 
would be fun trying to drive it in the snow


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd like bring these back but not with the most up to date tech,just the most up to date rust proofing 🙂
Toyota Corolla ae86 and ae92
Ford escort xr3 mk3 and rs turbo mk4


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I loved the mk3 rs1600i. Would be great with focus Mk1 rs running gear. 

The manta was fun as it was in the wet lol. They should really have made the Ascanta. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I remember the Opel Monza with the large glass rear hatch, bit like the Jensen Interceptor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

from the list i'd go e30, but out of choice.. the original mini!


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Dont get hung up on my list, they are some of my favourite old cars i would live to see back on the road but TBH thats only a small part of my list and im sure other people would have longer and varied lists. 

OK, why don't we change it to what would be your own personal list and as for body mods, try original with updated alloys and possibly a mild front and rear spoiler if any spoilers at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Corrado
Opel GT
Scimitar GTE
Volvo P1800
Citroen SM


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

1970s Ford Granada 3.0L ghia 3dr hatch in gold

1970s Audi 100

Both similar looking and both awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

jcp said:


> for me it would have to be an opel manta with a big aussie 5.7 or 6.0 litre engine
> would be fun trying to drive it in the snow


My first thought was Manta but which particular body style?

B2 coupe for me.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll have a galvanised lancia delta integrale please.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll stick to my original choice, current gen M3 running gear under a lowered black 635CSi


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Took me a wee while to find a pic. This is badged as a Mancona, but Ascanta looks better in the font used for the 400 badging.










Totally agree that with a big v8, it'd be a hoot.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Ascari A10
Aston Martin DB5
Audi Quattro SWB
Austin Metro 6R4
Bedford Rascal
BMW CSL (Batmobile) & Z8
Ferrari 250/275
Jaguar XJS TWR
Land Rover Defender 90
Maserati 3500GT
McLaren F1
Mercedes 300SL Gullwing
Porsche 356 Speedster
Toyota Sprinter Trueno 
TVR Cerbera
Nissan 2000GT-R
Wiesmann GT MF5


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Has to be this for me


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Also, a bit left field but i would love one of these also





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

50's corvette ...


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> My first thought was Manta but which particular body style?
> 
> B2 coupe for me.


i had two b2 hatchbacks both 85 B reg 
one a silver gt and the other a red gte 
brilliant cars in there day 
my mate had a white coupe with black wheels with i400 kit , was lowered with a big bore 4 exhaust , gas flowed head and performance cam

the days when cars were fun to drive 
used to love playing in the snow with them , spent more time going sideways or backwards than forwards


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sierra Cosworth
Lotus Carlton
Brooklands Capri










Citroën BX 16valve










Escort XR 3 or RS


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oops. They are a bit big those pictures...


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Love to see a mondern twist on the Jensen Interceptor


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

BMW E30,
Audi Quattro,
Peugeot 205 GTI


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

A Cord would do me!


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Rwd starlet (boxy one)
200sx s13
Opel monza
Chevette
Nova


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Why "bring it back"... just keep building 'em :thumb:


or the one I would bring back...


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

And from Lotus





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooh and not forgetting these

My neighbour had one of these



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mk1 & MK2 RS Mexico :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Honda NSX please.
While you're in the land of the rising sun you can bring me back a Bathurst edited RX7 too :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Golf gti mk1 , fiesta mk1 supersport. Would be brilliant to see them hoonin around.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

rob267 said:


> Golf gti mk1 , fiesta mk1 supersport. Would be brilliant to see them hoonin around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Speaking of mk1's, this little wolfsberg has 33 miles on it.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Jenson Interceptor, I love them things


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh....I forgot to add Fiat Coupe.
Saw one today.
Completely standard bar a Stainless Steel exhaust.
Still different enough to stand out but in a timeless classy way.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

How about a Toyota Landcruiser FJ40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

